# General > The Literature Network >  10000 Posts

## Admin

This is definitely a milestone. These forums were started quite awhile ago and have grown slowly, but now, thanks to all of you, they are growing faster and faster.

By the end of 2004 we'll probably be at atleast 50,000 posts!

----------


## den

Cool! congrats to you Chris, it's a great site.

----------


## fayefaye

did anyone else notice abdo has a higher post count than admin?

----------


## Jay

Lol YES Faye, was aware of that a long time ago  :Wink:  

I second the congrats... 8)

----------


## Koa

I'll congrat too  :Wink:

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Chris, I thought you said we'd be at 50,000 by December.

----------


## Admin

Not that I recall...

----------


## fayefaye

i'll send congrats too.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

I for one will do my part, Chris.

----------


## Jay

Yes, Ab's gonna make 10.000 by December 2004  :Wink:

----------


## fayefaye

lol.

----------


## Blade

i've noticed as i was loking through the members section there are basically 2 groups of people...there is the small group with people like fayefaye and abdo who have hundreds of posts and are in every topic section (shakespeare, religion, etc.) and then there is the masses with people with 10 or less posts...and i know that some are here just to read people's opinions but it's a safe guess that not all are... i duno, its just a thought but mabey admin should apply some kind of inactivity thing, like i said, just a thought :Tongue:

----------


## Admin

Most forums are like that.

----------


## Blade

indeed, i'm in a few others for different things, and i have seen many forums, but this is the first that i have seen that does not have some kind of inactivity policy, but i suppose the nature of this forum prevents such policies because of the fact that some people come/join just to read other people's thoughts and opinions :Tongue:

----------


## fayefaye

OH NO!! don't listen admin! don't do it!! that's horrible! nooooo!! what if i decide to leave for a while (just imagine) and i come back and find out i've been deleted?! cruel. this is a great site! don't change it!  :Frown:  as for my being one of the small few, thanks for noticing.  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

Keeping people registered costs me nothing. There is no reason to have an inactivity policy.

----------


## Blade

tru

----------


## fayefaye

that's good.

----------


## fayefaye

oh, and admin? i'm closing in on your post count! watch out!

----------


## Blade

i'm not!, although i'm averaging 2.07 posts a day

----------


## fayefaye

i'm averaging 4.52 so ha!

----------


## Koa

And I thought the 'posts per day' thingy had disappeared with the new forum...  :Biggrin: 

I only have 1.54 per day... That's unlike me. Shame I'm so buys lately, I'm not sure you'll see much of me this next week at least (i'm sure you're all gonna miss me!  :Biggrin: )

----------


## fayefaye

Of course we will koa.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

KOA... your signature comes from a great book, Catch-22

----------


## Stanislaw

The sig is really quite funny. Is catch-22 a good book?

----------


## Koa

> _Originally posted by imthefoolonthehill_ 
> *KOA... your signature comes from a great book, Catch-22*


Does it? I just found it quoted somewhere else and stole it to temporarily counterpart someone else's sig...

----------


## nicholasburrus

The posting is slowing down now as it seems

----------


## Blade

indeed
i'm in like 10 diff forums and all seem to be slowing down at around this time

----------


## fayefaye

this is, in actual fact, the only website I go to. [not just sucking up to admin-that's actually true]. you can't tell from my post count, but I'm not really much of an internet person.

----------


## nicholasburrus

Stanislaw hasn't been here today

----------


## Koa

> _Originally posted by fayefaye_ 
> *this is, in actual fact, the only website I go to. [not just sucking up to admin-that's actually true]. you can't tell from my post count, but I'm not really much of an internet person.*


Lucky you faye, I spend far too much time on the internet...If this was the only site I go too, I'd have 10000 posts alone...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Blade

i dont really know to much on many of the topic so i try to keep my young mouth shut

----------


## Phineas

[B][I][
U][SIZE=1][FONT=times new roman][COLOR=darkblue]

I was wondering if any one else agress with me in saying that Anthony Trollope is the best 18Century author the reason why i believe this is that his imaganition for the Palliser Series and the Barchester Chronicles is unspassed in any other book

----------


## Blade

> _Originally posted by Blade_ 
> *i dont really know to much on many of the topic so i try to keep my young mouth shut*



once again, one of those topics i know nothing about

----------


## Logos

:Biggrin:  Just came across this post while viewing something else.

It seems that you were not far off of your estimate of 50,000 posts by the end of 2004! 

Congratulations Chris to a great site that I for one have enjoy so much, and here's to (at least) another 50,000 more in 2005!  :Biggrin:  





> This is definitely a milestone. These forums were started quite awhile ago and have grown slowly, but now, thanks to all of you, they are growing faster and faster.
> 
> *By the end of 2004 we'll probably be at atleast 50,000 posts!*

----------


## mono

Yes, congratulations, Admin. I have not registered as a member for long, but I love the site, to say the least, and intend on indulging myself by staying.
Cheers.

----------


## Admin

I was close wasn't I?

We'll definitely get 50,000 in 2005. Once I add the comments from the main site into the forum system we should get half way there in one jump.

----------


## amuse

whoa!!!! i forget the thread where this was mentioned previously, but 442 people on yesterday: goodness!  :Smile:  nice work, Chris.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

:Banana:  Whoooo!!

----------


## Stanislaw

> whoa!!!! i forget the thread where this was mentioned previously, but 442 people on yesterday: goodness!  nice work, Chris.


remember the day when we were trying to break the record of 30 people on???  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

oh yeah! and we were all going to get on at at certain time, but didn't fix which time zone it'd be in, and people checked in here and there all day long!  :Biggrin: 

they be the good ol' days already.  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

yeah, back when there were barely enough members to break 30, not that new members are bad, just those were the days!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Man I really wish I was here to see the "old days"

----------


## subterranean

Nothing too fancy about the old days..don't worry you're not missing anything .

----------


## Stanislaw

SubT's right, we were about half the maturity and twice the dimentia!

----------


## amuse

oh goodness i'm tired! i read "diameter" instead of "dimentia" at first!  :FRlol:  'night!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Okay as long as I didn't miss anything.

----------


## mono

I just noticed that the member list just exceeded 5,000 members.
Congratulations, Admin!  :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Admin

Thanks, I bet we get to 10,000 by the end of the year.

----------


## HoOkEdOnReAdInG

Now y'all already have over 100,000 posts.
Pendragon has over 13,000 posts!

----------


## summeronly

Congratulations

----------

